# Magis strikes again



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

He caught a big flathead and left me to fish by myself!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice one mike.
robby,tell the "whole" truth   
at least you did get one,and he also let you catch a nice "bonus" that i'd loved to caught  

if the fishing wasn't so slow right now,i might be very upset at not being able to get out with you.hopefully,these interuptions in my scheduling will cease eneough that i can be at the ready,before it's started and done


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Mike you were due again no matter what Robby says  

You both ended up with nice fish, and a lot of bank time to reflect on why we aren't catching more fish. Sure wish answers always followed the pondering.

Good luck this week. I will have to wait another weekend for the fish to turn back on.

Rob


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Mike!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice. Way to go.
Did it hit on chicken livers or a big glob if nightcrawlers?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish MM,btw you need to smile more in the pics


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Did it hit on chicken livers or a big glob if nightcrawlers?


Strawberry marshmellow.  
Truck, sometimes I squeeze out a smile, but usually I still strain to lift one up.
There seems to be a pattern emerging. Robby only catches fish when I'm not there, and I think he's caught on to it. I fished three nights in a row and by the third night the had me fishing with no bait.  Maybe he was trying to send me the message.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I fished three nights in a row and by the third night the had me fishing with no bait. Maybe he was trying to send me the message


 mike,remember that saying?something about "old age and treachory"?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

MM catching fish like that deserves a smile  heck you could not knock the grin off my face if it were me!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Mike.  Tell us more about Robby's fish??????????  

I wanted to come down but the wind storm we had left me plenty of work to do. Finished the yard and tree clean-up Friday afternoon and decided to head down Saturday. That is when the coil spring on the garage door broke!

Got up Saturday and the door was fixed by 11am so I decided to hook up the boat and head for Erie. Halfway down the drive the trailer tire blew! Thats when I found out the rim had been bent when I hit a obstruction on the way home last week. Tire sidewall was punctured so had to replace both rim and tire! 

Took Daisy to the vet Monday morning as she had a pretty red ear and found out she had a bad skin infectin that had also spread to her ear and nose.

Grand total of $230 since Friday evening!  I'm ready for a night on the bank.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Seevers

He caught that flathead and left to attend someones birthday  

It gave me a chance to sneak in a fish although I had to fight and land it all alone.










I had to get a bassmaster to stop and take this picture!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassmaster....... & us cat guys they were only good for catching our bait.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

aha.slipped in the back door on him  


> I had to get a bassmaster to stop and take this picture!


 i wondered,cause that doesn't look like a "pro catman's" photo style


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

very nice fish fellas :B


----------

